# Spaying a female kitten at 5 months old



## MariaAnn (Feb 19, 2017)

Is it safe to spay a kitten at 5 months old? My Vet wants to wait until they are 6 months, but I don't think it will be a problem to do it now. They are already 5 months old.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Some cats (especially orientals, like Siamese) can come into heat early at 5 mos. A lot of kittens are spayed at 4 mos. or even younger, some as 2mos & 2 lbs. Here's a good informative website:

Spaying or Neutering Your Cat FAQ


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I read something about this just a few days ago. Apparently it's not only okay, but even recommended now, to spay before they ever come into heat.
My second pair of cats, a brother-sister team, were spayed and neutered at that age because he was practicing suspicious looking wrestling holds on her. She lived to be 15-1/2, him to nearly 19, so I guess it didn't do them any harm.
Spay Before 5 Months - Spay Illinois
Schedule sterilizations early to keep patients healthy


----------

